# Formel 1 Browser Game



## Zylenia (30. Juni 2011)

Wer schon immer sein eigenen Rennstall, sein eigen nenne wollte ist hier gut beraten: www.formulawan.de
Ihr könnt Rennwagen kaufen, Fahrer einstellen, Gebäude kaufen, Rennwagen lackieren, Personal kaufen, Fahrzeuge tunen, selber Tuningteile herstellen, neue Sponsoren suchen ( gleich mehr Schrauben pro Rennen ) usw.
Eben alles was dazu gehört.
Am Anfang etwas schleppend ,weil man nur ein Rennen pro Tag machen kann, aber sobald man genug Schrauben ( Ingamewährung durch Teilnehmen an Rennen ) gesammelt hat und sein Rennstall ausgebaut hat, wird es immer schneller.
Ihr habt dann mehrere Rennwagen, könnt öfter als einmal fahren am Tag usw.
Es gibt Meisterschaften, also quasi das PvP im Spiel.^^
Wer an sowas Intresse hat, was auch nicht soviel Zeit frisst, kanns sich gerne mal anschauen, also mir machts Spass.


----------

